
It's Time to Ditch Facebook and Give Google+ a Try - searchencrypt
https://lauren.vortex.com/2018/03/20/seriously-its-time-to-ditch-facebook-and-give-google-a-try
======
aylmao
wtf no.

EDIT: Let me expand on this with a question for the readers and the author of
this post. This was published today, amidst the whole CA scandal. Why would
the people leaving facebook amidst concerns of centralization of user data and
privacy, go to Google, which its own set of as much if not more user data?

Google knows your search history, Youtube viewing habits, owns your web
browser, email, photo vault, etc. If you have an Android phone it knows where
you are at every moment --where you live, where you work, the places you
frequent-- the apps you use, and probably a ton of other data points.

The thing they are missing from their complete data arsenal is your social
information, which is worth a lot. Why would anyone leaving Facebook over
concerns about big tech having to much data and power over them go hand it
over to the bigger data tracking and ad business?

